# Just set up a 2.5G Nano. Bad pics inside.



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I just helped my GF set up a 2.5G Nano. Its a (I think) Marineland 2.5G glass aquarium, 6x12"
The hood is 2" tall plywood with 2 F8T5 fluorescents in it and a hole to drop food through it. We're going to put in a reflector eventually too, but there's no reflector in it right now. The're a layer of topsoil and then rinsed sand. 
That's a female betta in there right now.
PS, we used the $8 fluorescent strip lights at Walmart. I calculate about 16 lumens/in^2.










The plan is to grow the Marsilea and Eleocharis in it as a sort of iwazumi tank, and we're waiting for some moss to come in to plant on the driftwood. I think she wants to put some Corydoras hastatus in too.


----------



## Rosa Splendens (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a picture of the tank with some granite I found on the beach, which I glued together, and which I am using to hide the sponge filter. I am going to find some less conspicuous glue, though.

Pictures with moss coming soon.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Could you post a picture of the hood... I just set up a 2.5 for my girlfriend's betta and want to make a hood...


----------

